# Is it possible to can?



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a few dessert recipes and was wondering if it would be okay to can them for later. I have a great recipe for how to make homemade rice pudding and was wondering if it could be canned for later. I dont see why not since you can buy things like that in the store but was wondering what you guys thought.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I also don't see why not. If you follow the same principles as making jam, tomato (pizza / spag sauce), stews, etc in canning-jars - you should be golden!


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

Some things should NOT be canned by home canners. Those things are VERY thick (ie pureed pumpkin for example). I would think that rice pudding would fall into this catagory. I would check with you county Extension home economist. They should have the answer, rather than getting it off of a internet board


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I wasn't depending on an internet board. I was just asking if anyone else knows if you can or if you can't because i haven't been able to find anything on it. I have found a website and know some of my family that has canned pumpkin and was successfull. I'm not depending on this site to make my decision but it is nice to have someone to ask when you dont have all the answers yourself.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Riverdale said:


> Some things should NOT be canned by home canners. Those things are VERY thick (ie pureed pumpkin for example). I would think that rice pudding would fall into this catagory. I would check with you county Extension home economist. They should have the answer, rather than getting it off of a internet board


My pumpkin collection this year was very minor. I purchased a large pumpkin (as I normally do), I baked it, pureed it and froze it in "pumpkin-pie" portions. I can only make 5 pumpkin pies this winter. I went out right after all hallows eve to see if I could snag a few more pumpkins to do up for pies - none to be found in this city. I haven't tried to can pumpkin - never thought about it because I have always had my deep-freezer handy.

I know that I can go out, buy pumpkin in tin-cans from the store-shelves, but, it isn't quite the same.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

Tammy said:


> I wasn't depending on an internet board. I was just asking if anyone else knows if you can or if you can't because i haven't been able to find anything on it. I have found a website and know some of my family that has canned pumpkin and was successfull. I'm not depending on this site to make my decision but it is nice to have someone to ask when you dont have all the answers yourself.


Tammy, I apologize if I came off snarky (the wink at the end  ).

That's why I suggested the Coopertative Extension Home Economist.

Personally, I would not can things as thick as rice pudding or pumpkin puree. Both would need to be pressure canned (low acid) and are so thick that I would not feel comfortable with it.

The Extension Economist should be in the phone book either under your local county or state. Their information is free. And if they don't have the answer, most are really good at finding out the answer and getting back to you within a few days.

editted to add-

At one point in time, people used and 'open kettle' method (cooking the food in a kettle, then ladeling into jars, hoping it sealed), 'oven canning', even using a dishwasher and asprin! Some people think these are STILL ok.

Again, I apologize if I came off wrong or as a smart alec-


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> My pumpkin collection this year was very minor. I purchased a large pumpkin (as I normally do), I baked it, pureed it and froze it in "pumpkin-pie" portions. I can only make 5 pumpkin pies this winter. I went out right after all hallows eve to see if I could snag a few more pumpkins to do up for pies - none to be found in this city. I haven't tried to can pumpkin - never thought about it because I have always had my deep-freezer handy.
> 
> I know that I can go out, buy pumpkin in tin-cans from the store-shelves, but, it isn't quite the same.


NaeKid, As I said in my {just above} post, I would not feel comfortable canning pumpkin (plus ye old Ball Blue Book reccomends freezing).

Large proceessors (like Libby's) have the availablity to make LARGE batches with a very stringent quality/safety oversight. Just sayin'


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Riverdale said:


> NaeKid, As I said in my {just above} post, I would not feel comfortable canning pumpkin (plus ye old Ball Blue Book reccomends freezing).
> 
> Large proceessors (like Libby's) have the availablity to make LARGE batches with a very stringent quality/safety oversight. Just sayin'


I totally understand what you are saying. I was just digressing - I am very disappointed with myself for not making more than 5 pies worth of pumpkin mush and not being able to make more than that this winter. I guess Safeway will be getting more of my money this winter for their supplies so that I can make my pies (or, I might just buy their pies - ready made, just add whip-cream).


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I've done some research on canning deserts and have decided that having a select group of dryed stuff that could be combined with other stuff will be the way for me to go. Coco, drymilk, sugar and some other stuff would help during hard times. By the way pumpkin pie and whipcream, that can't be beat i love that stuff.


----------

